

'Naked Scanners': Lobbyists Join the War on Terror - hornokplease
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/politics/_Naked-scanners__-Lobbyists-join-the-war-on-terror-1540901-107548388.html

======
IgorPartola
Fail. So I decided: not flying anywhere until this idiocity is over. Not that
I fly _that_ often, but let's say that they have lost X dollars a year on me.
Hopefully, more people will commit to this as well and after some airlines go
bankrupt, the rest will get the message and hire their own lobbyists.

------
danilocampos
One simple thing we can all do to help:

Call them _"porno scanners"_. It's a sticky, effective, accurate label that
offends the sensibilities of the sort of people who make public policy. Who
wants to be in support of something called a porno scanner, after all?

credit: <http://vimeo.com/16710243>

~~~
johngalt
Saying you wouldn't go through the "porno scanner" makes you sound weird, and
doesn't always convey what what you might want it to mean.

I fly regularly through two of the first airports to test these out. The name
that's stuck is the XXX-ray. Pronounced "triple-X-ray". It rolls off the
tongue pretty easily in conversation too.

"Hey John miss your flight?"

"Yeah I got held up at security because I wouldn't go through the triple-X-
ray"

~~~
danilocampos
Ooh, that's a good one too. Now I'm torn.

Whatever we land on culturally with these things, it's important to codify
their idiocy right in their common name. Language has power.

